# Dokumentation: Wie richte ich meine Fritz!Card DSL ein?

## andreh

 *tuXXer wrote:*   

> Warum diese Anleitung?
> 
> ================
> 
> Ich habe vielfach gelesen, dass viele Probleme mit dieser Karte haben oder hatten. Zunächst hatte ich auch ein paar kleinere Probleme und möchte meine Erfahrungen mit allen anderen teilen.
> ...

 

Sorry, aber warum erarbeitest du sie nicht erst einmal komplett und postest sie dann? Willst du den Thread damit nur nicht untergehen lassen, oder welchen nutzen hat das nun wieder?

----------

## tuXXer

Weil meine Zeit sehr begrenzt ist und ich dadurch nur häppchen weise dazu komme. So kann man aber schon einen Teil nachvollziehen... Und man aktiv schon Verbesserung vorschlagen kann. Sodass hinterher der ganze Artikel zusammen gefasst abschließen steht.

----------

## andreh

 *tuXXer wrote:*   

> Weil meine Zeit sehr begrenzt ist und ich dadurch nur häppchen weise dazu komme. So kann man aber schon einen Teil nachvollziehen... Und man aktiv schon Verbesserung vorschlagen kann. Sodass hinterher der ganze Artikel zusammen gefasst abschließen steht.

 

komisches vorgehen, imho.

----------

## tuXXer

--- DEPRECATED ---

Mod edit: Hab ein ungefähr 7 weitere dieser Posts am Anfang des Thread entfernt.

amneLast edited by tuXXer on Wed Apr 30, 2003 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuXXer

Warum diese Anleitung? 

================ 

Ich habe vielfach gelesen, dass viele Probleme mit dieser Karte haben oder hatten. Zunächst hatte ich auch ein paar kleinere Probleme und möchte meine Erfahrungen mit allen anderen teilen. 

Was benötige ich?

============

- fcdsl-Treiber (http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/download/ebuilds_de/) 

- capi4k-utils (net-dialup/capi4k-utils) 

- Aktuellen Gentoo Kernel (sys-kernel/gentoo-source) 

- ppp (net-dialup/ppp)

Womit fange ich an?

==============

Ein guter Anfang ist es den Kernel zu konfigurieren. 

Daher bringen wir Portage erst mit "emerge sync" auf den neuesten Stand. 

Anschließend laden wir uns zunächst per "emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-source" den neuesten Kernel herunter (falls noch nicht getan). 

Anschließen wechseln wir mit "cd /usr/src/kernel" in das Kernelverzeichnis und geben nun "make menuconfig" ein. 

Bitte das Menü beenden und die neue Konfiguration speichern. 

Anmerkung: Die Auswahl über das Menü beschreibe ich nicht, da sich hin und wieder die Beschreibungen bzw. Namen ändern und die Dokumentation möglichst lange benutzt werden können soll. 

Nun müssen folgende Punkte in der Datei ".config" geändert werden bzw. folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen werden: 

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m 

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y 

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y 

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m 

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m 

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m 

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m 

CONFIG_PPPOE=m 

CONFIG_ISDN=m 

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y 

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y 

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m 

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y 

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m 

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m 

ACHTUNG!!!

Der Kernel darf auf KEINEN Fall SMP-Unterstützung haben, da der AVM-Treiber dies nicht unterstützt!!! Wenn man einen SMP-Kernel einsetzt, so hat dies das Einfrieren des System zur Folge und zwar bei jedem Aufruf der capi-Schnittstelle!!!!

Hinweis: Die Optionen CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK, CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC, CONFIG_SYNC_TTY, CONFIG_PPPOE und CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV braucht man nicht unbedingt, aber können nicht schaden. 

Nun mounten wir unser Bootverzeichnis mit "mount /boot" und erstellen dann anschließen unseren neuen Kernel mit "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install install" 

Hiermit wird der neue Kernel und alle Module erstellt und anschließend der Kernel samt System.map und Config nach /boot kopiert. Der Kernel wird als vmlinuz-VERSION erstellt auf den per Symlink "vmlinuz" verwiesen wird. Ein bereit vorhandener vmlinuz-Kernel bleibt als vmlinuz-VERSION.old erhalten. 

Wenn eines der folgenden Packete installiert wurde (Liste unvollständig), so muss diese per "emerge PACKETNAME" erneut installiert werden: 

- app-emulation/vmware-workstation 

- media-libs/svgalib 

- media-sound/alsa-driver 

- media-video/nvidia-kernel 

Anmerkung: Wer nicht weiß, wie man herausfindet ob ein Packet installiert wurde. Wenn man "emerge -p PACKETNAME" angibt so zeigt: 

- ein U, dass das Packet installiert ist, aber es eine neuere Version gibt. 

- ein R, dass das Packet installiert ist

Wie bekomme ich den Treiber installiert?

===========================

Zunächst lädt man mit 

"http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gentoo-deutsch/ebuilds/net-dialup/fcdsl/fcdsl.tar.gz?tarball=1" 

das Ebuild für den Treiber herunter. 

Nun erstellt man ein lokale Portage-Verzeichnis mit 

"mkdir /usr/local/portage". 

Anschließend erstellt man das Unterverzeichnis "net-dialup" mit 

"mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-dialup". 

In diese Verzeichnis kopiert man die heruntergeladene Datei mit 

"cp fcdsl.tar.gz /usr/local/portage/net-dialup". 

Anschließend wechseln wir in das Verzeichnis mit 

"cd /usr/local/portage/net-dialup" 

und entpacken mit 

"tar zxvf fcdsl.tar.gz" 

den Treiber. 

Nun sollte es das Verzeichnis "fcdsl" geben (zur Prüfung ein "ls -la"). 

Wenn nicht erstellen wir das Unterverzeichnis "fcdsl" mit 

"mkdir fcdsl". 

Anschließend verschieben wir alle Dateien, bis auf die fcdsl.tar.gz-Datei, in das Verzeichnis "fcdsl" mit 

"mv DATEINAME fcdsl/". 

Anschließen können wir die nicht mehr benötigte Datei "fcdsl.tar.gz" mit 

"rm fcdsl.tar.gz" 

entfernen. 

Nun kann man den Treiber auf zwei Weisen installieren 

1. "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage emerge net-dialup/fcdsl" 

2. Eintragen von "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage" in der make.conf mit "nano /etc/make.conf" und anschließendem "emerge net-dialup/fcdsl"

Wie installiere ich benötigte Tools?

======================

Hierfür einfach folgende zwei Aufrufe ausführen: 

"emerge net-dialup/capi4k-utils" 

und 

"emerge net-dialup/ppp"

Wie ermittele ich alle benötigten Informationen?

===============================

Wir überprüfen zunächst, ob alle benötigten Module fehlerfrei sind.

"depmod -a".

Wenn keine Fehler kommen ist alles in Ordnung

Dann starten wir die Capi-Schnittstelle mit

"capiinit start"

Dan geben wir den Befehl 

"drdsl -n" 

ein. 

Man enthält dann eine Ausgabe der Art: 

DSL Assistant version 1.0.3 copyright AVM 2002 

The DSL Assistant is examining your DSL configuration... 

The DSL-Controller has the number 2. 

Searching for remote vendor ID... (This could take over a minute) 

Found remote vendor: U-R2 (Texas Instruments) 

Testing different config values, please wait... 

Found values for remote vendor! 

Found following values for DSL: 

 controller 2 

 protocol adslpppoe 

 vpi 1 

 vci 32 

 vcc 1 

Anmerkung: Die Parameter "controller" und "protocol" sind für die spätere Verbindung mit pppd wichtig. Die Parameter "vpi", "vci" und "vcc" sind für die Einstellungen des Kernelmodules "fcdsl.o" wichtig. 

Zunächst ändern wir die Einstellungen der Datei "/etc/modules.d/fcdsl" entsprechend der ermittelten Paramete "vpi", "vci" und "vcc". 

"nano /etc/moduled.d/fcdsl" 

Die Änderung sieht dann mit den Parametern von oben so aus: 

# Options for the AVM FRITZ!DSL card 

# Correct these settings with the output from drdsl -n 

options fcdsl VPI=1 VCI=32 VCC=1 

Zusätzlich muss der Inhalt Datei "/etc/capi.conf" so aussehen: 

# card file proto io irq mem cardnr options 

# 

fcdsl fdslbase.bin - - - - -

Wie baue ich eine Verbindung auf?

======================

Hierfür gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Beim Boot

2. Durch Benutzung von pppd

Wie richte ich die Einwahlverbindung ein (Benutzung von pppd)?

=========================================

Zunächst muss man unter "/etc/ppp/peers" ein Einwahlskript erstellen. Bei der Vergabe des Namens sollte man seinen Provider wählen, also z.B. 1und1 

"nano /etc/ppp/peers/1und1" 

Der Inhalt der Datei sollte folgender Maßen aussehen: 

demand 

connect "" 

ipcp-accept-remote 

ipcp-accept-local 

usepeerdns 

idle 60 

persist 

defaultroute 

user "1und1/1234-567@online.de" 

hide-password 

sync 

noauth 

lcp-echo-interval 5 

lcp-echo-failure 3 

lcp-max-configure 50 

lcp-max-terminate 2 

noccp 

noipx 

mru 1492 

mtu 1492 

linkname 1und1 

ipparam internet 

plugin capiplugin.so 

controller 2 

protocol adslpppoe 

: 

Anstelle von (user "1und1/1234-567@online.de") tragen Sie bitte Ihre Benutzerkennung ein. Wichtig ist auch, dass der Dateiname des Skripts mit der Zeile "linkname ..." übereinstimmen sollte. 

Die Datei "/etc/ppp/pap-secrets" ändern Sie so ab, dass hier Ihre Benutzerkennung und Passwort stehen: 

"nano /etc/ppp/pap-secrets" 

# Secrets for authentication using PAP 

# client server secret IP addresses 

"1und1/1234-567@online.de" * "supergeheimes_passwort" 

Eine Verbindung kann man nun mit 

"pppd call 1und1" 

herstellen. Die Verbindung kann man mit "Ctrl+C" beenden.

Wie richte ich eine Verbindung ein, die beim Booten gestartet wird?

===========================================

Zunächst duplizieren wir das vorher erklärte 1und1 Skript und nennen es ppp0. 

"cp /etc/ppp/peers/1und1 /etc/ppp/peers/ppp0" 

Öffnen Sie die Datei in einem Editor 

"nano /etc/ppp/peers/ppp0" 

Ändern Sie nun die Zeile "linkname ..." in "linkname ppp0". 

Die letzte Zeile, also das ":", wir in "/dev/null" geändert. 

Das Skript sieht also dann so aus: 

demand 

connect "" 

ipcp-accept-remote 

ipcp-accept-local 

usepeerdns 

idle 60 

defaultroute 

user "1und1/1234-567@online.de" 

hide-password 

sync 

noauth 

lcp-echo-interval 5 

lcp-echo-failure 3 

lcp-max-configure 50 

lcp-max-terminate 2 

noccp 

noipx 

mru 1492 

mtu 1492 

linkname ppp0 

ipparam internet 

plugin capiplugin.so 

controller 2 

protocol adslpppoe 

/dev/null 

Nun müssen wir die Datei "/etc/conf.d/net.ppp0" abändern. 

"nano /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0" 

Hier muss unter "PEER" "ppp0" stehen. Die Zeile 

"AUTOCFGFILES" ändert man in "no", die Zeile "TEMPLATEDIR" lässt man auf "/etc/ppp" stehen; alle anderen Zeilen werden auskommentiert. Die Datei sieht dann so aus: 

# /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0: 

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net.ppp0,v 1.3 2002/1$ 

# Config file for /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 

PEER="ppp0" # Define peer (aka ISP) 

#DEBUG="no" # Turn on debugging 

#PERSIST="no" # Redial after being dropped 

#ONDEMAND="no" # Only bring the interface up on demand? 

#MODEMPORT="/dev/ttyS1" # TTY device modem is connected to 

#LINESPEED="115200" # Speed pppd should try to connect at 

#INITSTRING="" # Extra init string for the modem 

#DEFROUTE="yes" # Must pppd set the default route? 

#HARDFLOWCTL="yes" # Use hardware flow control? 

#ESCAPECHARS="yes" # Use escape caracters ? 

#PPPOPTIONS="" # Extra options for pppd 

#USERNAME="user" # The PAP/CHAP username 

#PASSWORD="passwd" # Your password/secret. Ugly I know, but i 

 # will work on something more secure later 

 # on. 700 permission on /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 

 # should be enouth for now. 

#NUMBER="9180000" # The telephone number of your ISP 

#REMIP="" # The ip of the remote box if it should be set 

#NETMASK="" # Netmask 

#IPADDR="" # Our IP if we have a static one 

#MRU="768" # Sets the MRU 

#MTU="768" # Sets the MTU 

#RETRYTIMEOUT="60" # Retry timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes" or 

 # PERSIST="yes" 

#IDLETIMEOUT="600" # Idle timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes" 

#PEERDNS="no" # Should pppd set the peer dns? 

# This does not currently work due to a bug in pppd (I think) 

FWSCRIPT="/etc/init.d/firewall" # Optional FW script that pppd should start 

 # and stop when the link comes up or drop. 

 # It should be a script that takes one 

 # argument, namely the action that should 

 # be taken (start|stop). The name of the 

 # external interface on which the firewall 

 # should be activated, should be hardcoded 

 # into the script (you will tipically have 

 # fw.ppp0, fw.ppp1, etc if you have more than 

 # one ppp interface). 

 # called: ${FWSCRIPT} [start|stop] 

AUTOCFGFILES="no" # By default this scripts will generate 

 # /etc/ppp/chat-isp, /etc/ppp/chap-secrets, 

 # /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/peers/isp 

 # automagically. Set to "no" if you experience 

 # problems, or need specialized scripts. You 

 # will have to create these files by hand then. 

 # Also, the FWSCRIPT feature will not work. 

# Directory where the templates is stored 

TEMPLATEDIR=/etc/ppp 

Nun müssen wir nur noch dafür sorgen, dass net.ppp0 und capi auch wirklich beim Start ausgeführt werden: 

"rc-update add capi boot"

"rc-update add net.ppp0 default"

Anmerkung: Wenn man keinen eigenen DNS-Server verwendet, so sollte man darauf achten, dass die Datei "/etc/resolv.conf" so aussieht (sonst kann man keine Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen):

#nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 209.244.0.3

nameserver 209.244.0.4

Möchte man die automatisch von pppd erzeugte Liste der DNS-Server, die pppd vom ISP erhält, benutzen, so muss man lediglich einen symbolischen Link im "/etc"-Verzeichnis erzeugen, der auf "/etc/ppp/resolv.conf" zeigt. Natürlich muss vorher die statische Datei "/etc/resolv.conf" entfernt werden.

rm /etc/resolv.conf

ln -sf /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.confLast edited by tuXXer on Sun Jun 08, 2003 8:50 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## andreh

Und das haette man nicht gleich alles auf einmal machen koennen?

----------

## JT

Hallo,

cvs.berlios.de reagiert nicht. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, an die fcdsl.tar.gz heranzukommen?

http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/gentoo-deutsch/ebuilds/net-dialup/fcdsl/fcdsl.tar.gz?tarball=1

Vielen Dank.

Edit: 

Hat sich erledigt. cvs.berlios.de ist wieder erreichbar.

----------

## Schmolch

HALLO !!!

Nachdem mir gestern der Blitz in das Telekom-Modem einschlug hab ich mir heute eine Fritz dsl gekauft.

Bisher war es bei mir so, daß ich mir schon öfters vornahm mal eine Backupverbindung über eine Fritz ISDN einzurichten.

Habs ein paarmal versucht und hat nie geklappt.

Howtos abklappern ohne dabei viel zu verstehen war deshalb eher ein Greul für mich und ich habe es immer hinausgezögert.

DESHALB: 

Vielen Vielen Dank für diese geile Anleitung, es hat super geklappt, fast auf Anhieb. Ich mußte nur ein paar Schritte wiederholen weil der Kernel nicht dazu passte und es dann diverse Fehler beim compilieren und so gab.

ICH BIN DRIN. DAS WAR JA EINFACH !!!  :Smile: 

Fühlte mich fast an Windows erinnert  :Wink: 

Danke nochmal,

Schmolch

----------

## tuXXer

Das freut mich sehr, dass es so gut bei Dir geklappt hat...

Hat die dreitägige Installationsportierung von debian nach gentoo doch jemanden geholfen.

P.S.: Ich hatte auch frustrierend festgestellt, dass viele Dokumentationen nur Teile aufgreifen und die meisten Teile weglassen und als gegeben voraussetzen.  Daher musste ich mir die Informationen aus 10 Dokumentationen!!! zusammenreimen... Insgesamt würde ich es besser finden, wenn man einen Bereich bei gentoo ins Leben ruft, der die Komplette Installation von Hardwarekomponenten (in gleichem Stil) beschreibt. Dann kann man sich seine Komponenten zusammensuchen und anhand der Dokumentationen seine Geräte zum Laufen bekommen.

----------

## Schmolch

Hab noch eine Frage und eine Bitte.

Die Frage:

Wie benutze ich eigentlich den ISDN-Teil der Karte?

HiSax darf man ja nicht mehr benutzen!?

Die Bitte:

Eine Anleitung für Debian könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen, kannst du mir den Link dazu geben?

Danke

----------

## tuXXer

Der debian Teil ist nicht mehr online (leider)

Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich davon noch 'ne copy habe.

Den ISDN-Teil möchtest Du wie nutzen?

Als Fallback oder für Fax...

----------

## Schmolch

Den ISDN-Teil wollte ich ganz normal als Fallback nutzen, das muß aber nicht automatisch gehen. Wäre mir auch zu riskant weil bei ISDN-Einwahl die Flatrate nicht greift und Gebühren anfallen.

Falls du noch eine Kopie für Debian hast kannst du sie bitte an sascha_mh@gmx.de schicken? 

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## tuXXer

Beispiel für Fallback-ISDN-Verbindungen findest Du unter dem mit dem fcdsl-Treiber mitinstallierten Verzeichnis:

/etc/ppp/peers/isdn

(z.B. Arcor)

Dies wird dann per pppd call isdn/PROVIDERNAME aufgerufen.

Mit der Kopie sieht's schlecht aus. Ich habe einen Plattengroßputz gemacht und Gentoo vorläufig heruntergenommen und offensichtlich dabei die Anleitungen mit gelöscht. Vielleicht finde ich sie noch auf einem Backup. Falls ich sie finde schicke ich sie Dir selbstverständlich zu.

----------

## Pipe

Yoa!

Bleibt die frage ob man das auch von der LIve-CD aus eingerichtet bekommt, und damit direkt über die Fritz! Card installieren könnte.

Hat das jemand mal probiert?

Gruß, Pipe

----------

## tuXXer

Also ich habe das mehrfach versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Die Zusatzpakete sind nicht auf der Live-CD enthalten. Für mich hiess das, dass ich alle Packages, die für Standardkonfiguration (erster Startup von Platte) manuell herunterladen musste, ins /usr/portage/distfiles-Verzeichnis packen musste (ca. 110 Dateien). Leider ist die Live-CD nur auf die Kombination Ethernet-Karte/ADSL-Modem oder ADSL-Switch ausgelegt.

----------

## Pipe

Yo!

Ich warte nur auf die 02er version der Live-CD von jollix. Dort soll die Fritz!DSL karte dann gehen. So kann man dann auch ein gentoo leicht installieren, wenn man kein gamer ist und jollix nicht möchte. 

Jollix basiert allerdings auch auf gentoo. Ist aber sinnvoll vorkonfiguriert, für den linux unerfahrenen spielenden windowsuser.

Gruß, Pipe

----------

## ph_flippy

Hi, 

danke für die Anleitung, tuxxer! War wirklich sehr hilfreich und super einfach.

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch: wie kann ich es hinbiegen, dass beim Start von pppd meine Firewall-Regeln gleich mitgeladen werden? Jetzt mache ich es halt so, dass ich das firewall-script einfach manuell mit /etc/init.d/iptables start starte.

Muss ich da selbst in /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 an entsprechender Stelle Hand anlegen? Oder soll ich sie automatisch beim Rechner-Start mit rc-update add iptables default starten lassen?

Über ein paar Tipps und Hinweise, wie ihr das macht, würde ich mich freuen.

phillip

----------

## skeimer

aktuelle ebuilds und ein SMP patch findet Ihr unter:

http://majestic.lugh.de/~sk/linux.php

Gruß, Simon

----------

## Stargate

Ich kriege das einfach nicht gebacken... Ich habe genau die Anleitung von tuXXer befolgt... depmod -a gibt bei mir, wie es sein soll keine Ausgabe. Doch wenn ich capiinit start eintippe kommt folgendes:

```

modeprobe: can't locate module capi

Error: cannot load module capi20

```

Kann mir jemand erklären woran das liegen kann ?? Ich bin am verzweifeln...

EDIT: Problem hat sicher erledigt... Ich habe vergessen das Modul für dev/capi mit zu kompilieren...

----------

## jdkbx

ich hab grad mit dem prelinken rumgespielt, bevor ich die Fritz!Card installiern wollte. hatte deswegen -fpic in meinem CFLAGS gesetzt. die installation des treibers fcdsl-03.11.02-r1 lief auch (nachdem ich den digest für das fcdsl-suse file neu gemacht hatte) wie beschrieben. doch ein depmod -a lieferte

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in .../fcdsl.o

ein modprobe ergab dann

unresolved symbol _GLOBAL_OFFSET_TABLE_

nach ner weile googlen bin ich drauf gestossen, das das an der -fpic option lag.

is das nur bei mir so, oder hat sonst niemand diese option gesetzt bzw hat niemand sein system hier prelinked?

will damit nur vor dem problem warnen!

----------

## SubMuffi

Für die Leute, die Ihre Fritz DSL unter den 2.6er Kernel laufen haben wollen, die

können sich folgenden Text mal durchlesen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1096775&highlight=#1096775

----------

## tuXXer

Man kann alternativ auch fertige Ebuilds benutzen

entweder unter

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118784

im Selbstbauverfahren

oder ab heute abend unter

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50716

als  fertig gebaute ebuilds

----------

## SubMuffi

Leute die einen SMP-Kernel unter 2.6 haben, sollten nicht das ebuild von tuXXer nehmen, 

 sondern diesen hier: 

http://www.submuffi.de/~submuffi/avmfritz/avm_fcdsl-2.6-20-gentoo.tar.bz2

 desweitern _unbedingt_ capi4k ab 31.03.2004 nehmen: 

http://www.submuffi.de/~submuffi/avmfritz/capi4k-utils-2004-03-31.tar.gz

 *tuXXer wrote:*   

> Man kann alternativ auch fertige Ebuilds benutzen
> 
> entweder unter
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118784
> ...

 

----------

## tuXXer

[quote]Leute die einen SMP-Kernel unter 2.6 haben, sollten nicht das ebuild von tuXXer nehmen, 

 sondern diesen hier: [/quote]

Also ich verwende genau dieses ebuild, seit mehreren Tagen im Dauerbetrieb mit SMP. Bislang konnte ich keine Aussetzer oder ähnliches feststellen.

uname -a:

Linux *** 2.6.5 #1 SMP Sun May 9 01:02:58 CEST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Ferner werden die Treiber, soviel ich weiß von SuSE mit der Version 9.1, 1:1 ausgeliefert und die bieten auch SMP-Kernel an.

Ansonsten, wer dennoch Interesse hat - die Ebuilds habe ich nun upgeloaded.

----------

## jdkbx

Erstmal Danke für diese Anleitung. Leider hab ich ein Problem, das ich nicht lösen kann.

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich zu Testzwecken die FritzCard!DSL in meinem Backup Rechner installiert. Bin Schritt für Schritt der Anleitung gefolgt und war am Ende erfolgreich. Also dachte ich, es wäre an der Zeit auch meinen Hauptrechner auf Linux umzustelln. Der Backuprechener war für ca 10 Tage nich an, und die FritzCard nich eingebaut. Irgendwann hab ich dann ein update world gemacht. Vor einer Woche baute ich die FritzCard dann wieder ein und hab pppd call t-online eingegeben, aber das blieb bei 

```

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.33 $

capiconn:  1.8

```

stehn. Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit nichts an den Konfigurationsdatein geändert. Weil ich mir nich sicher war woran das liegen könnte, hab ich auf dem Hauptrechner auch Gentoo installiert. Dann wieder diese Anleitung befolgt und versucht die FritzCard in Betrieb zu nehmen. Doch leider erhielt ich auch hier das selbe Ergebnis. Im Logfile steht folgendes (bei beiden Rechnern)

```

May 22 15:53:52 1GHZ CAPI-driver Rev 1.1.4.1: loaded

May 22 15:53:52 1GHZ capifs: Rev 1.1.4.1

May 22 15:53:52 1GHZ capi20: started up with major 68

May 22 15:53:52 1GHZ kcapi: capi20 attached

May 22 15:53:52 1GHZ capi20: Rev 1.1.4.2: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.3

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ fcdsl: (fcdsl built on May  3 2012 at 23:23:06)

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ fcdsl: Loading...

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ kcapi: driver fcdsl attached

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ fcdsl: Auto-attaching...

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:0a.0

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ kcapi: Controller 1: fcdsl-pci attached

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ kcapi: Controller 2: fcdsl-pci attached

May 22 15:53:53 1GHZ fcdsl: Loaded.

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ fcdsl: Using VCC/VPI/VCI = 0x1/0x1/0x20

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ fcdsl: Stack version 3.11-02

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ fcdsl: Stack version 3.11-02

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ kcapi: card 1 "fcdsl-pci" ready.

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ kcapi: card 2 "fcdsl-pci" ready.

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ kcapi: notify up contr 1

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ capi: controller 1 up

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ kcapi: notify up contr 2

May 22 15:53:54 1GHZ capi: controller 2 up

May 22 15:54:03 1GHZ pppd[32472]: Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

May 22 15:54:03 1GHZ pppd[32472]: capiplugin: $Revision: 1.33 $

May 22 15:54:03 1GHZ pppd[32472]: capiconn:  1.8 

May 22 15:54:03 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 up

May 22 15:54:03 1GHZ CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

May 22 15:54:04 1GHZ PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

May 22 15:54:04 1GHZ pppd[32472]: pppd 2.4.2 started by jdkbx, uid 0

May 22 15:54:04 1GHZ pppd[32472]: Using interface ppp0

May 22 15:54:04 1GHZ pppd[32472]: not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.0.1]

May 22 15:54:04 1GHZ pppd[32472]: local  IP address 10.64.64.64

May 22 15:54:04 1GHZ pppd[32472]: remote IP address 10.112.112.112

May 22 15:54:04 1GHZ pppd[32472]: capiplugin: phase dormant.

```

mit zusätzlichem debug in /etc/ppp/options

steht zusätzlich noch folgendes dar

```

capiplugin: contr=2

controller 2: listen_change_state 0 -> 1

contr 2: listenconf Info=0x0000 (No additional information) infomask=0x145 cipmask=0x0 capimask2=0x0

controller 2: listen_state_change 1 -> 0

```

verglichen mit dem log, als es einmal funktioniert hat:

```

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ CAPI-driver Rev 1.1.4.1: loaded

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ capifs: Rev 1.1.4.1

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ capi20: started up with major 68

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ kcapi: capi20 attached

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ capi20: Rev 1.1.4.2: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ fcdsl: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL driver, revision 0.3

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ fcdsl: (fcdsl built on May  3 2012 at 23:23:06)

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ fcdsl: Loading...

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ fcdsl: Driver 'fcdsl' attached to stack

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ kcapi: driver fcdsl attached

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ fcdsl: Auto-attaching...

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:0a.0

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ kcapi: Controller 1: fcdsl-pci attached

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ kcapi: Controller 2: fcdsl-pci attached

May  5 22:03:49 1GHZ fcdsl: Loaded.

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ fcdsl: Using VCC/VPI/VCI = 0x1/0x1/0x20

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ fcdsl: Stack version 3.11-02

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ fcdsl: Stack version 3.11-02

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ kcapi: card 1 "fcdsl-pci" ready.

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ kcapi: card 2 "fcdsl-pci" ready.

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ kcapi: notify up contr 1

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ capi: controller 1 up

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ kcapi: notify up contr 2

May  5 22:03:50 1GHZ capi: controller 2 up

[b]May  5 22:03:56 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 up

May  5 22:04:04 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 ncci 0x10102 up

May  5 22:04:06 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 ncci 0x10102 down

May  5 22:04:06 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 releasing(2)

May  5 22:04:06 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 releasing(1)

May  5 22:04:06 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 down[/b]

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ pppd[31430]: Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiplugin: $Revision: 1.33 $

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiconn:  1.8 

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 up

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ pppd[31430]: pppd 2.4.2 started by jdkbx, uid 0

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ pppd[31430]: Using interface ppp0

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ pppd[31430]: local  IP address 10.64.64.64

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ pppd[31430]: remote IP address 10.112.112.112

May  5 22:04:28 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiplugin: phase dormant.

May  5 22:05:47 1GHZ pppd[31430]: Starting link

May  5 22:05:47 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiplugin: phase serialconn (was dormant).

May  5 22:05:47 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiplugin: leased line (adslpppoe)

May  5 22:05:47 1GHZ kcapi: appl 1 ncci 0x10102 up

May  5 22:05:47 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiplugin: connected: "" -> "" outgoing

May  5 22:05:47 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiplugin: using /dev/capi/0: "" -> "" outgoing

May  5 22:05:48 1GHZ pppd[31430]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/capi/0

May  5 22:05:48 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiplugin: phase establish (was serialconn).

May  5 22:05:48 1GHZ pppd[31430]: capiplugin: phase authenticate (was establish).

...

```

Meine Schlussfolgerung ist, dass irgendein Softwarepacket seit dem 5 Mai sich verändert haben muss, und dieses Verhalten hervorruft, da es auf 2 Rechnern identisch ist. Leider bringt mir auch ein "emerge -pe fcdsl" keine Idee.

Ich hab wiederholt versucht capi4k-utils zu emergen. Version 20040119 sowie 20040331 bewirken keinen Unterschied. 

fcdsl-0311.02-r1

ppp-2.4.2 , sowie r1 und r2

beide rechner laufen mit kernel 2.4.26_pre6-gentoo

drdsl -n funktioniert. selbe Karte, selbe Rechner und windows geht auch immer.

PS: bei den Kerneloptionen muss Config-modversions aktiviert sein, sonst liefert depmod -a für fcdsl.o immer ne ganze Menge unresolved symbols.[/code]

----------

## HCPawel

 :Rolling Eyes:  hallo

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie jdkbx. Hat schon jemand eine Lösung dafür gefunden?

thx, bye

----------

## eisenack

Ich hab auch das Problem.

Und außerdem:

Sollte ppp0 eigentlich bei "ifconfig" als device erscheinen?

Und sollte die Ausgabe von "route" nicht eine Default-Route über die DSL-Karte enthalten (also evtl. über Iface ppp0 und die lokale IP) ?

Danke.

----------

## jdkbx

ja, sollte es. aber wenn du genanntes problem hast ... dann kommts halt gar nich erst soweit. (bei dem device mit ifconfig bin ich mir nich sicher. ich benutz ja zwangsweise son telekom modem, aber ich glaub mich dran erinnern zu können, das mir ifconfig ppp0 zwar angezeigt hat, aber mit ner lokalen ip. darauf aber keine gewähr.)

werd bei gelegenheit mal sehn ob sich mittlerweile was verändert hat.

----------

## SimonKellett

Eine webpage uber: AVM Fritz!Card DSL *SL* (auf Englisch !)

http://home.arcor.de/zoxed/fritzcard.html

Simon

----------

## taKKy

Holla,

das "Problem" mit den 10.x.x.x Adressen hatte ich auch.

Bis ich einmal ein "einfaches" peer-file genommen hab,

ohne 

```
demand 

connect ""
```

und dann hat er sich die IP-Adressen wieder geholt.

Anbei ne "sichere" peer:

```
sync

noauth

defaultroute

lcp-echo-interval 5

lcp-echo-failure 3

lcp-max-configure 50

lcp-max-terminate 2

noccp

noipx

persist

user #[hiereurenusereintragen; pap-secrets net vergessen ;)]

hide-password

plugin capiplugin.so avmadsl

ipcp-accept-remote

ipcp-accept-local

usepeerdns

noipdefault

mru 1492

mtu 1492

noaccomp

nopcomp

novj

novjccomp

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

noccp

nocrtscts

local

noauth

lock

:
```

----------

## jdkbx

 :Very Happy:  danke, das hats gebracht. auf sowas wär ich nie gekommen. hier mein funktionierendes file, usepeerdns wollt nich so richtig:

sync

noauth

lcp-echo-interval 5

lcp-echo-failure 3

lcp-max-configure 50

lcp-max-terminate 2

noccp

noipx

persist

user "..."

hide-password

plugin capiplugin.so

ipcp-accept-remote

ipcp-accept-local

#usepeerdns

noipdefault

defaultroute

mru 1492

mtu 1492

noaccomp

nopcomp

novj

novjccomp

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

noccp

nocrtscts

local

lock

linkname t-online

ipparam internet

controller 2

protocol adslpppoe

:

----------

## hompi

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Anleitung von tuxxer. Damit kann ich jetzt immerhin per Hand (pppd call 1und1) eine DSL-Verbindung aufbauen und beenden. Nur das mit dem on demand will noch nicht so recht. Beim Booten wird zwar ein "Bringing ppp0 up ..." angezeigt, es baut sich leider später trotzdem keine automatische Verbindung auf. Bevor ich meine configs aufführe noch die Frage, wie geht es als normaler user die Verbindung aufzubauen? Noch muss ich immer das Root-Passwort eingeben.

/etc/ppp/peers/1und1

demand

connect ""

ipcp-accept-remote

ipcp-accept-local

usepeerdns

idle 60

persist

defaultroute

user "1und1/xxxxx@online.de

hide-password

sync

noauth

lcp-echo-interval 5

lcp-echo-failure 3

lcp-max-configure 50

lcp-max-terminate 2

noccp

noipx

mru 1492

mtu 1492

linkname 1und1

ipparam internet

plugin capiplugin.so

controller 2

protocol adslpppoe

:

/etc/ppp/peers/ppp0

demand

connect ""

ipcp-accept-remote

ipcp-accept-local

usepeerdns

idle 60

persist

defaultroute

user "1und1/2046-675@online.de"

hide-password

sync

noauth

lcp-echo-interval 5

lcp-echo-failure 3

lcp-max-configure 50

lcp-max-terminate 2

noccp

noipx

mru 1492

mtu 1492

linkname ppp0

ipparam internet

plugin capiplugin.so

controller 2

protocol adslpppoe

/dev/null

/etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

# /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dialup/ppp/files/confd.ppp0,v 1.1 2003/05/23 04:45:18 killian Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

PEER="ppp0"                   # Define peer (aka ISP)

#DEBUG="no"                      # Turn on debugging

#PERSIST="no"                    # Redial after being dropped

#ONDEMAND="no"                   # Only bring the interface up on demand?

#MODEMPORT="/dev/ttyS1"          # TTY device modem is connected to

#LINESPEED="115200"              # Speed pppd should try to connect at

#INITSTRING=""                   # Extra init string for the modem

#DEFROUTE="yes"                  # Must pppd set the default route?

#HARDFLOWCTL="yes"               # Use hardware flow control?

#ESCAPECHARS="yes"               # Use escape caracters ?

#PPPOPTIONS=""                   # Extra options for pppd

#USERNAME="user"                 # The PAP/CHAP username

#PASSWORD="passwd"               # Your password/secret.  Ugly I know, but i

                                # will work on something more secure later

                                # on.  700 permission on /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

                                # should be enouth for now.

#NUMBER="9180000"                # The telephone number of your ISP

#REMIP=""                        # The ip of the remote box if it should be set

#NETMASK=""                      # Netmask

#IPADDR=""                       # Our IP if we have a static one

#MRU="768"                       # Sets the MRU

#MTU="768"                       # Sets the MTU

#RETRYTIMEOUT="60"               # Retry timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes" or

                                # PERSIST="yes"

#IDLETIMEOUT="600"               # Idle timeout for when ONDEMAND="yes"

#PEERDNS="no"                    # Should pppd set the peer dns?

# This does not currently work due to a bug in pppd (I think)

FWSCRIPT="/etc/init.d/firewall" # Optional FW script that pppd should start

                                # and stop when the link comes up or drop.

                                # It should be a script that takes one

                                # argument, namely the action that should

                                # be taken (start|stop).  The name of the

                                # external interface on which the firewall

                                # should be activated, should be hardcoded

                                # into the script (you will tipically have

                                # fw.ppp0, fw.ppp1, etc if you have more than

                                # one ppp interface).

                                #

                                # called: ${FWSCRIPT} [start|stop]

AUTOCFGFILES="no"              # By default this scripts will generate

                                # /etc/ppp/chat-isp, /etc/ppp/chap-secrets,

                                # /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/peers/isp

                                # automagically.  Set to "no" if you experience

                                # problems, or need specialized scripts.  You

                                # will have to create these files by hand then.

                                # Also, the FWSCRIPT feature will not work.

# Directory where the templates is stored

TEMPLATEDIR=/etc/ppp

Danke schonmal für eure Bemühungen.

Grüße von hompi

----------

## habnefrage

Hi,

habe meine Fritz!Card DSL nach dieser Anleitung hier eingerichtet. Naja, nur zum Teil nach dieser Anleitung, habe mir diesen Umstand von wegen Treiber herunterladen usw. erspart und einfach ein emerge fcdsl gemacht. (Geht das so in Ordnung?)

Auf jeden Fall scheint die Karte zu laufen. drdsl-n erkennt den ganzen kram den es erkennen soll und eine Verbindung ins Internet stellt die Karte auch her. ein ping auf diverse Adressen wird positiv beantwortet.

Wenn ich nun aber nen Download starte oder einfach ein emerge --sync mache (Was ja auch ne Menge Daten aus dem Netz holt) dann bekomme ich einen schwarzen "Blue-Screen"  :Smile:  Der Kernel wirft einen Haufen Ziffern und Zeichen aus und dann geht nichts mehr. Ich habe hier einfach mal ein Foto davon gemacht, evtl kann jemand helfen, da ich daraus rein gar nichts ersehe.

[img:abe2c340ab]http://www.christian-rockrohr.de/fehler1.jpg[/img:abe2c340ab]

[img:abe2c340ab]http://www.christian-rockrohr.de/fehler2.jpg[/img:abe2c340ab]

Das erste Bild ist von heute (Hatte das ganze System neu installiert nachdem es beim ersten Mal nicht geklappt hat) und das zweite Bild von vor zwei Tagen. scheinen für mich so ziemlich identisch.

Ach ja, noch ein Hinweis. DIe Karte und der Rest des Rechners sollten heile sein. Habe hier bis vor drei Tagen noch den Fli4L Diskettenrouter drauf gehabt und da lief die Fritzkarte ohne zu zucken.

mfg

EDIT:  Warum zeigt er die Bilder nicht an??? Ich setze sie hier einfach nochmal als Link rein.http://www.christian-rockrohr.de/fehler1.jpg und das zweite http://www.christian-rockrohr.de/fehler2.jpg

----------

## genstef

Welchen kernel hast du? Versuchs doch einfach mal mit einem kernel-upgrade auf die neuesten gentoo-dev-sources.

----------

## habnefrage

Hi, sooo schnelle Antwort hab ich nicht erwartet  :Smile: 

Ich benutze Gentoo 2004.3 und habe die gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r4 installliert

----------

## genstef

Welche version von fcdsl verwendest du? Du könntest versuchen auf die ~x86 version: fcdsl-2.6.20.7-r1 upzudaten um zu sehen ob dort das problem weiter besteht.

Wichtig: config sichern vorher.

----------

